# The Škoda kodiaq



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The ŠKODA KODIAQ will be presented to the general public in Paris for the first time
◾The new, large ŠKODA SUV impresses with a design that is full of character, space, practicality and innovative technology
◾ŠKODA press conference: 29th September, 07:45 in pavilion 4, stand 215; livestream on www.skoda-storyboard.com









Mladá Boleslav, 21 September 2016 - ŠKODA will be attending the 2016 Paris Motor Show to present its new Kodiaq large SUV to the public for the first time. With a length of 4.70 m, up to seven seats and the largest boot within its class, the brand's first large SUV will be presented from 1st to 16th October.

From February 2017, ŠKODA's latest model will make its entrance with all of the brand's strengths: a design that is full of character, an exceptional amount of space, practicality and innovative technology often found in higher vehicle classes.








With the ŠKODA KODIAQ, the Czech car manufacturer is extending its range to seven models and more than 40 variants. At the same time, the new SUV marks the beginning of an extensive SUV campaign. As part of its 2025 strategy, the car manufacturer will continue to strengthen its position in the important and fast-growing SUV segment by launching further new models in the coming years. By doing so, ŠKODA will further improve the attractiveness of its model range and win over new customer groups for the brand. As such, the ŠKODA KODIAQ is leading the way; the brand is expanding on its aspiration to offer the best overall package in each segment.








The opening press day is all about the brand's first large SUV. A total of 11 ŠKODA KODIAQs will be on display. The entire model range can be seen from the second press day at the ŠKODA exhibition stand. Furthermore, visitors can also gain exciting insights into the worldsof ŠKODA - cycling, ice hockey and connectivity. Additionally, the ŠKODA design lab PRECIOSA will be showing the various facets of the new ŠKODA design.

The ŠKODA press conference will take place on 29th September at 07:45 in pavilion 4 at the ŠKODA stand no. 215 and will be live-streamed on www.skoda-storyboard.com.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugly piece of metal..


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not done a very good job of that. No doubt will sell being a Skoda though. That rear shot looks like a really bad drawing of a Q7.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Similar to the new Seat Ateca, but then again it would be !


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

jeep x Q5 ????


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

As previously stated - another generic effort with similar proportions, front and rear styling and finish to just about every one of its contemporaries.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

You know what, I must be psychic.
As I clicked on this thread I thought "I bet it's some cack "SUV" type affair"
No doubt in the brochure the word LIFESTYLE is mentioned, a picture of it with canoes on the roof and it will have touchscreen media controls.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

PugIain said:


> You know what, I must be psychic.
> As I clicked on this thread I thought "I bet it's some cack "SUV" type affair"
> No doubt in the brochure the word LIFESTYLE is mentioned, a picture of it with canoes on the roof and it will have touchscreen media controls.


Lol.. I won't be posting pictures of the wifes new Skoda Yeti anytime soon.. detailed or not...


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

does look familiar


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

PugIain said:


> You know what, I must be psychic.
> As I clicked on this thread I thought "I bet it's some cack "SUV" type affair"
> No doubt in the brochure the word LIFESTYLE is mentioned, a picture of it with canoes on the roof and it will have touchscreen media controls.


Would be more impressive if the new Tiguan and the Seat photocopies hadn't just been released either lol

These little SUVs don't really appeal to me, but it should be better value than the VW at least


----------

